# 2004 Passat 1.8t oil leak



## olds442 (Jun 7, 2004)

2004 Passat 1.8t has a VERY slow oil leak that appears to be at the rear of the head (between the head and firewall). I have cleaned it, inspected, and checked it with fluorescent die over and over again and cannot seem to pinpoint the source. It appears to be the head cover near the firewall on the passenger side. Right at the corner above the exhauset manifold behid the heat shield. 

I have changed the head cover gasket and leaked at the same rate. 

Is there anything in this general area that is prone to leaking? There is some equipment at the back of the head (not sure what they are called or what they do). Are they prone to leaking. 

Historically, if numerous other people have had a problem with their Passat, I have had the same. 

Any tips would be greeatly appreciated.


----------



## Vaoan000 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Same Problem*

I have a 2006 Mark IV Jetta 1.8t with the exact same issue. I removed the timing belt cover and felt around under the cam position sensor. I'm not sure, as is was dirty in there but the grime seamed "fresh". I'm still trying to figure this one out as well. 

Please let me know if you find anything.

Thanks!


----------

